# Product Reviews and Testing



## Jim (Feb 17, 2007)

From time to time I will need members to test products and report back here there honest, unbiased opinion. *There is to be no bashing of a product if you are chosen to review it.* I ask for constructive criticism and honest opinions. I will take our findings and report back to the manufacturer. If things go like I wan't them to I will try to see if there is enough interest to do group buys at discount prices (This will come in time).

***This is also here for you to talk about something you purchased***

If you purchased something and think it is horrible or a must have, feel free to do your own little review.


FORMAT: A new topic will be created for each product. You sign up under each product, PM me your address. I send you the product, you review it for 1-2 weeks, Report back in the same thread what you LIKE and DISLIKE, then you keep the product.....That simple.

PLEASE DONT ASK FOR THE PRODUCT IF YOU DO NOT INTEND TO DO THE REVIEW PART. Im not asking for a book or a paragraph review, just a quick what you like and dislike.


----------

